# New Gheenoe Club Meetup



## andygeekboy (Oct 2, 2012)

Ive just started this for any local Gheenoe owners

http://www.meetup.com/SouthFloridaGheenoeClub

Comments / suggestions welcome

Andy


----------



## andygeekboy (Oct 2, 2012)

You can get to the site via

http://www.southfloridagheenoeclub.com


----------

